# 14th Street Bridge Stripers



## Striper13 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm going to 14th street bridge tomorrow to see how the striper action is. I will update tomorrow and tell yall how it went. Wish me luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

hey im goin up there too. maybe ill see you there.


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

I DIDNT KNOW THEY WERE IN THE RIVER THAT FAR UP IN THE FALL.!!!!!! I MIGHT GIVE IT A TRY TADAY.


DARREN


----------



## Art77 (Mar 11, 2003)

What 14th Street bridge? If it's the one on the Potomac River, 
you need a D. C. license. The city does little to improve fishing but does believe in writing tickets.


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

RICHMOND VA


----------



## Petey (Jan 22, 2002)

I go out on the rocks off Mayo Island right down from the bridge all the time in the spring for stripers. Would be VERY interested in how it is in fall. The waters has to be extremely high, muddy and fast right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

yea you wont be able to tell very well how the striper are in there until the water goes down and clears up. me and striper13 went yesterday and he hooked up on one but lost it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drum Runner,

where is 14th street bridge? Do strippers run around this area? I was hoping that i could join you at this spot. I just moved to richmond recently, and still very vague about the fishing areas. 

CrawFish


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

i only know how to get there from my house. its in richmond city. on 14th street. whereabouts are you staying? pm me and ill get you there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

crawfish check your pm.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drum Runner,

Thanks alot... to let me know when you're heading out!

CrawFish


----------



## Striper13 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sunday*

I may be going Sunday to see how things are coming along. I will update and tell yall how things went.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> *Drum Runner,
> 
> where is 14th street bridge? Do strippers run around this area? I was hoping that i could join you at this spot. I just moved to richmond recently, and still very vague about the fishing areas.
> 
> CrawFish *


You're more likely to find "strippers" over on the west side by the Paper Moon slow trolling dollar bills. Now as for the stripers, I have no idea where they are.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

gee emanuel you sure ya aint never been here before thats pretty close but its on the southside 14 street off 95 & maury st exit I think im gonna givm a try this wknd heck if i dont catch a strper ill catch that smelly as funk comn from the crap plant  and a big ole GLOWING catfish


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Believe it or not, I've tried that, them strippers take your strolling bills like those Bay's crabs take your baits... you can never land them.. lol.. anyone has any luck fishing at the 14th st. bridge?

inawe, thanks for the direction.. i might give it a try this weekend

CrawFish


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

if ya gotta boat theres ancarrows boat landing too


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Last I heard......*



inawe said:


> *if ya gotta boat theres ancarrows boat landing too *




Ancarrows was closed, has this changed???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey all,

I live in richmond, in the northside area, but would be very interested in fishing with you all, please let me know whats up... my email is [email protected], if u could title the subject, FISHING, thatd be great... thanks guys


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I think it is i took my boat down there about 3 weeks it was open then , had to go stir up a little wake or 2


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

I suppose you _might_ find one in there now...but not like in the spring. Occasionally you still find a striper or maybe shad or herring that were left behind. Especially with all the rain...maybe what you hooked into was a cat. If you didn't catch it, how do you know what it was? Especially with the water being so muddy as it is...best time is in the spring, just after the shad start to run. If you have wheels and some time, drive 1.5 hours to the bay and look for stripers, blues, and reds...I'm betting you'll have a better time and you'll find more/bigger fish.


----------

